# Monday June 23rd Oliva Tasting Event



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

It looks like I will be attending my first Tasting event (sorry might have to break my no cigar buying embargo for June for this)... And an Oliva one at that! Im pretty excited as I love the Serie V and the Masters Blend 3.
Anyways I saw the sign for it yesterday when I went to buy a new cutter (old one broke and have to send it in to cuban crafters  ).

June 23rd 5-7PM at 

Stogies & STIX 
6788 Perimeter Loop Road 
Dublin, OH 43017
(614) 336-9590


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

this is tomorrow.. im stoked!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Have fun dude!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Remember to post some pics !  

Have fun !


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Enjoy!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Have fun and don't forget the pics!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Has anyone told him to post pics yet? :lol: Have a good time too!


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Enjoy it. I've never been to a bad cigar event.

You are exempt from your self-imposed cigar buying ban for the event.

It is always nice and appropriate to buy something at an event.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I already excempted my bans for bombing purposes and this event.... 

Gettin ready to head out of here in a few I'll report back later with what went down


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Can't wait to here!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Can't wait to here!


+1

Don't forget the camera :lol: .


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

some crap came up.. not sure if im going to make it in time :mad2:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

That sucks.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok went and checked it out.. my mail goal was to get some 1 on 1 time with the Rep and I managed to chat it up with him for about 15 minutes to get some good info.... anyways while I was there I picked up a box of Oliva "O" Robusto Maduros and got a free ashtray and 7 cigar sampler!!!

I didnt smoke anything, already had a Man O' War and a Alec Bradley MAXX today but these will go up in smoke.. believe you me


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet!

Any pics?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Na, nothing real special goin on I was kind of in an out.. i needed to get home


----------

